# Der Test eines richtig guten Spiels sollte wie umfangreich sein?



## Administrator (22. März 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## memphis76 (22. März 2006)

Habe einfach mal die Hälfte (bis zu sechs Seiten) angekreuzt. Allerdings kann man das IMO nicht pauschalisieren. Es kommt immer auf das Spiel drauf an. Je umfangreicher das Game, desto besser ist es, wenn auch mehrere Details in dem Test enthalten sind.

Bei einem eher "mageren" Spiel wird es sich nicht lohnen, sechs Seiten mir unnötigen Dingen vollzukritzeln, nur um die vorgeschriebene Seitenzahl zu füllen ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. März 2006)

Gegenfrage: Was ist ein richtig gutes Spiel? Wie definiert man das?
Man kann ja 10 Seiten Tests machen, aber wenn da dann 80% für Screenshots und CO draufgehen, dann wäre mit ein 4 Seiten Test mit nur 10% Screens deutlich lieber.
Besser und wichtiger wäre es IMO, wenn jedes Spiel mindestens eine oder zwei Seiten bekommt. Und irgendwelche 9% Games können besser gleich weggelassen und der Platz besser genutzt werden.)


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2006)

Mehr Text, weniger Bilder, KEINE Wertungssysteme mehr.

So sieht für mich eine gute Rezension aus. Einen Award für besonders herausragende Titel kann man ja dennoch vergeben.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## MICHI123 (22. März 2006)

Spassbremse am 22.03.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Text, weniger Bilder, KEINE Wertungssysteme mehr.
> 
> So sieht für mich eine gute Rezension aus. Einen Award für besonders herausragende Titel kann man ja dennoch vergeben.
> 
> ...


jop dito!   

und für ein gutes spiel reichen eigentlich 8 Seiten. Und nur ausgewählte Screens die wierklich was besonderes aussagen, und nicht alles voll tapezieren!


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2006)

Ist schwierig zu sagen, kommt auch darauf an wieviel schon im Vorfeld über das Spiel berichtet wurde und wie umfangreich das Spiel ist. Allgemein würde ich sagen, dass aber doch so 6-8 Seiten für ein sehr gutes Spiel reichen. Was mir allerdings weitaus wichtiger ist, dass insgesamt jedes Spiel mindestens 1 Seite als Test bekommt, egal wie schlecht es auch ist, selbst wenn es eine Angelsimulation ist.

_Edit_: Stimme den anderen zu, der Text ist mir auch weitaus wichtiger als Bilder. Da ist mir ein schönes, umfangreiches Video zum Spiel auf der DVD lieber, als im Heft viele Seiten nur mit Bilder tapeziert zu haben.


----------



## Killtech (22. März 2006)

[X] So viele wie nötig sind, um den Lesern einen unverfälschten Eindruck des Spiels mit sämtlichen Stärken und Schwächen zu offenbaren. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## sternitzky (22. März 2006)

Killtech am 22.03.2006 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] So viele wie nötig sind, um den Lesern einen unverfälschten Eindruck des Spiels mit sämtlichen Stärken und Schwächen zu offenbaren.
> 
> MfG, Killtech


Besser & kürzer gings nimmer.


----------



## snedder (22. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 22.03.2006 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schwierig zu sagen, kommt auch darauf an wieviel schon im Vorfeld über das Spiel berichtet wurde und wie umfangreich das Spiel ist. Allgemein würde ich sagen, dass aber doch so 6-8 Seiten für ein sehr gutes Spiel reichen. Was mir allerdings weitaus wichtiger ist, dass insgesamt jedes Spiel mindestens 1 Seite als Test bekommt, egal wie schlecht es auch ist, selbst wenn es eine Angelsimulation ist.
> 
> _Edit_: Stimme den anderen zu, der Text ist mir auch weitaus wichtiger als Bilder. Da ist mir ein schönes, umfangreiches Video zum Spiel auf der DVD lieber, als im Heft viele Seiten nur mit Bilder tapeziert zu haben.




jo das finde ich genau so, lieber mehr text, und längere videos auf der dvd


----------



## TheChicky (22. März 2006)

sternitzky am 22.03.2006 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 22.03.2006 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, vor allem beim Schwächen Darlegen haperts imo bei den meisten Zeitschriften noch gewaltig...


----------



## crackajack (23. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 22.03.2006 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir allerdings weitaus wichtiger ist, dass insgesamt jedes Spiel mindestens 1 Seite als Test bekommt, egal wie schlecht es auch ist, selbst wenn es eine Angelsimulation ist.


Sag nichts gegen Angelsimulationen. Das Angeln bei Zelda Ocarina of time war eines der Highligths des Spiels. 



Spoiler



Ernsthaft!


Nunja bei richtigen  reicht auch ne Halbe. Weil Mohrhuhnjagd auf einer Seite zu testen wäre lächerlich.  


> _Edit_: Stimme den anderen zu, der Text ist mir auch weitaus wichtiger als Bilder. Da ist mir ein schönes, umfangreiches Video zum Spiel auf der DVD lieber, als im Heft viele Seiten nur mit Bilder tapeziert zu haben.


Jo, Videos mit speziellen Szenen die besonders schön sind oder die Unfähigkeit der Leveldesigner zeigen, macht Sinn



			
				Killtech am 22.03.2006 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] So viele wie nötig sind, um den Lesern einen unverfälschten Eindruck des Spiels mit sämtlichen Stärken und Schwächen zu offenbaren.


Habe zwar bis zu 8 gewählt, aber der Vorschlag macht noch mehr Sinn.
Ich denke AoE3 oder X3 verdienen 8 ev. sogar 10 Seiten, obwohl mich beide nicht im Geringsten interessieren.
Oblivion muss man auch auf 8-10 Seiten bringen, auch wenn mich die zahlreichen previews schon nervten.
Die meisten "normalen" Spiele gehen aber locker auf 8.
Die meisten Shooter, wo mich eig. alle interessieren, sind mit 4 bzw. 6 Seiten schon ausreichend getestet. Außer natürlich ein shooter hat wirklich Story, dann würden wieder 8 drin sein.

Eine Universalformel wirds nicht geben, -> so viel wie nötig ist.


----------



## MoS (23. März 2006)

Killtech am 22.03.2006 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] So viele wie nötig sind, um den Lesern einen unverfälschten Eindruck des Spiels mit sämtlichen Stärken und Schwächen zu offenbaren.
> 
> MfG, Killtech


*zustimm*
Kann man pauschal nicht sagen, wie lang ein Test sein soll/muss.


----------



## Goddess (23. März 2006)

Killtech am 22.03.2006 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] So viele wie nötig sind, um den Lesern einen unverfälschten Eindruck des Spiels mit sämtlichen Stärken und Schwächen zu offenbaren.
> 
> MfG, Killtech



"Gut gebrüllt, Löwe!"  Ich möchte noch anfügen das mir, bei "grossen" Spielen, ein Test in der maximalen Länge von 6 Seiten genügt. Ab 6 Seiten aufwärts ist bei mir schon eine "kritische" Grenze erreicht. Maximal 6 Seiten sollten eigentlich genügen, um alle wichtigen Informationen unter zu bringen. _Wenn sie gut "genutzt" werden._


----------



## ganswijk (23. März 2006)

SYSTEM am 22.03.2006 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



I think that four pages should normally suffice, but when a game is really innovative or technically advanced more pages may be useful. Most of Peter Molyneux's games are innovative (Populous, Startopia, Black and White, The Movies etc.) and of course games like Half-life 2 and Far Cry are examples of technically advanced games.

I am not very much interested in a description of the game but want to know of what category (or mix of categories) the game is, how it scores, what hardware is needed and how the game compares to similar games (both positivily and negativily) and what the editors really think about the game. Often I skip the actual article, but read it later when I have played the game myself.

I only seldomly buy new games (at 50 euro). I only do it when the game is exceedingly good or innovative (Half-life, Black and White and The Movies for example). Some games I'm prepared to buy when they are down to 30, 20 or 15. When a (not too old) game costs 10 or less and is of one the two categories that I prefer: RTS or ego-shooter I usually buy it regardless of it's PC Games score. When a game is 5 euro or less I even buy games in other categories, depending on what the cover promises, but there are some categories that I won't buy: Sporting games, except racing games and turn based strategy games or adventures that aren't from the ego-perspective.

What I would prefer is when PC Games would have less pages with previews and more with reviews. Unless a game promises to be very innovative I don't need to read a preview about it.

BTW. I think that PC Games generally does a good job in deciding how much pages to use for each game. I generally don't have time to read the whole magazine from cover to cover so I read it selectively anyway. I do watch the complete video on the DVD of course and that gives a very good idea about the major games. I Just played the first two maps of Chaser, the 'Vollversion' of 02/2006 and think it's quite a good ego-shooter. Usually I already have the (Englisch version of) the 'Vollversion', often bought at a budget price but sometimes not. I prefer the English version when the German version is just a translation of the English version.


----------



## ganswijk (23. März 2006)

Most of the current new games are a sequel to an old game. When I have played the old game and liked it very much I'm likely to buy it (unless PC Games tells me not to) and when I haven't played part one yet I'll try to get a budget version of that one first.

I think that PC Games' role lies in explaining how the sequel differs from the original, when it does significantly, like between Settlers 4 and Settlers 5, but 4 pages should be enough (but I respect and usually admire the disgression of the editors in this matter).

By the way, I also appreciate the reviews of games that really stink and that get a score of under 50%! Of course they should only get part of a page, like a quart or an eight of a page.


----------



## sternitzky (23. März 2006)

crackajack am 23.03.2006 08:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 22.03.2006 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abgesehen davon, daß Du Dich selbst widersprochen hast, möchte ich anmerken:
Wenn Killtech's Formel keine Formel ist, welche dann?


----------



## crackajack (24. März 2006)

sternitzky am 23.03.2006 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 23.03.2006 08:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beziehe das Universalformel auf mein davorstehendes Blafasel bzw. auf die Antwortmöglichkeiten, die man wählen konnte und dann kommt erst die Schlussfolgerung, dass die eher vage Regel "so viel wie nötig" passt.


----------



## kitiara (28. März 2006)

[x] bis zu 6 Seiten.

Allerdings ohne die riesige "Spiel-Spaß-Kurve", denn ich finde, die spoilert viel zu viel. Hab mir vorhin die Tests zu Oblivion uns SF 2 durchgelesen und mal nur kurz mit einem Auge auf diese Kurve geblinzelt und sofort weggeguckt. Ich mag nicht schon vorher wissen, was mich so alles erwartet, dann kann ich praktisch das Lösungsbuch auch schon vorher lesen und dann spielen  .

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Es kommt auf das Spiel an!
Wenn es ein umfangreiches Rollen- oder Strategiespiel ist, dann doch lieber mehr Seiten, denn dann kann man ausführlicher auf bestimmte wichtige Sachen eingehen. Bei Shootern brauchts nicht so viele, meistens gibts da nicht sooo viel zu erzählen, wie bei den oben genannten (nun ja, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  ).

Gruß
Kitiara


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. März 2006)

SYSTEM am 22.03.2006 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Wenn man im Testtext nicht bei Adam&Eva anfängt und sich auf die Beschreibung des vorliegenden Spiels beschränkt, reichen auch vier Seiten für das beste Spiel aller Zeiten.
Ich will Text, Text, Text und nochmal Text, dazu einige ausgewählte Bilder -- aber nicht haufenweise Riesenbilder mit ein bisschen Bilderklärung.

Es sollte aber generell weniger wortkarge Tests geben, nicht nur für die Super-Duper-Spiele (welche das auch immer sein mögen).

*Zusätzliche* Bilder in Panorama- und Ausklapp-Grösse kann man dann immer noch als "Special-Geilo-Goodie' auf einen Datenträger packen oder für 2€ pro Bild als Turbo-Premium-Dankeschön anbieten.


----------



## ich98 (29. März 2006)

ganswijk am 23.03.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Most of the current new games are a sequel to an old game. When I have played the old game and liked it very much I'm likely to buy it (unless PC Games tells me not to) and when I haven't played part one yet I'll try to get a budget version of that one first.
> 
> I think that PC Games' role lies in explaining how the sequel differs from the original, when it does significantly, like between Settlers 4 and Settlers 5, but 4 pages should be enough (but I respect and usually admire the disgression of the editors in this matter).
> 
> By the way, I also appreciate the reviews of games that really stink and that get a score of under 50%! Of course they should only get part of a page, like a quart or an eight of a page.



gute Idee.
Man könnte Spiele, die nicht spielenwert sind, also so unter ca. 50% auf eine Seite pro Genre packen und dann nur die Pros und Contra sowie kurz Info dazu packen. 
Soweiß man was Sache ist und wirklich viel zu erzählen gibt es ja eh nicht.

Ausnahmen kann man machen, wenn z.B. Spiele, die ganz überrascht so schlecht ausfallen, denen sollte man ca. 2 Seiten widmen, um alles sauber zu erklären.

Gruß

PS: Englische Beiträge haben wir auch nicht oft.


----------



## Phade (2. April 2006)

es ist bereits alles gesagt.   

Um es kurz zu machen: keine Seitenschinderei mit doppelseitigen Bildern.


----------



## Tengri (2. April 2006)

Ich finde ebenfalls, dass sich das nicht pauschalisieren lässt. Wichtig würde ich finden, dass man auch bei vorher gehypten Spielen deutlich macht, warum diese NICHT so gut sind wie erwartet. 
Als speziellere Anmerkung: Gerade von den Tests der Sportspiele erwarte ich mir wirklich mehr. So finde ich z.B., dass echte Klasse Spiele wie PES5 nur kurz "abgefrühstückt" werden frei nach dem Motto: ist halt von der Wertung wie der Vorgänger.  Da erwarte ich mir doch irgendwie mehr.


----------



## Guckyno1 (11. April 2006)

Das kommt darauf an, wie groß die Seite ist  

Ne, ernsthaft: Ein Spiel, das in der Wertung auf >= 80 Prozent kommt, sollte schon ausführlich, mit wenigstens 6 Seiten(davon 5 Seiten Text) gewürdigt werden.

Aber wenn möglich, sollte der Test spoilerfrei sein! Zugegeben, das wird bei umfangreichen Reviews schwierig, aber unmöglich ist es bestimmt nicht.
Wer sich noch genauer informieren will, kann dann ja die Demo oder die Videos zum Spiel nutzen, die hoffentlich auf der Heft-DVD mitgeliefert werden.


----------



## Powerhero (17. April 2006)

[X] Nicht die Seitenzahl, sondern der Inhalt ist entscheidend.


----------

